# Transferring large amount from AU to USA



## shedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

Aussie living in New York here. I sold my place in Australia and have about 250K AUD that I want to get into my USA bank. 

I’ve used TransferWise often for transfers between countries but never a large amount like this. Is there anything I should take into consideration for a large transfer? Any tips?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This site does a good job of comparing and summarizing the terms and conditions for transferring funds between countries by the various FX companies.

https://moneytransfercomparison.com/best-way-to-transfer-money-abroad/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## venus13 (Sep 30, 2018)

I’ve moved from countries to countries. I normally use a bank that has a branch in the country where you are going. Some banks have no transferred fee but conversion fee. Conversion rate may be slightly different depending on from which bank to the others. That way your money is saved. I used to lived in Australia and moved $ from there to Canada’s. No other fees but conversion rate involved only.


----------



## shedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

I've heard of people using HSBC for a similar process as described above.. anyone got any experiences with that?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

HSBC advertises fee-free transfers for their "Premier" level customers - but you generally have to have accounts in both countries and maintain minimum balances in those accounts.

Most banks will charge rather steep fees - often on both ends of the transaction (one to send the transfer, the other to "receive" it). Take a look at the comparison site to see what service best suits your needs. Or simply ask your bank what they charge for international transfers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

